# Aged Parent visa 804 and condition 8503



## rebecca2000 (Jun 10, 2012)

G'day to all.

I want to apply for a 804 Aged parent visa for my parents, which I believe is going to be stoped soon.They fulfill all the requirements of the visa e.g. age, balance of family test etc.

I understand that it is a visa which can be applied onshore only. This requires them to come over to Australia. We are fine with that and trying to arrange a quick travel for them to come over. This means that we have to get a visitor visa for them. With the 676 being abolished, I believe this has to be subclass 600 which has a few streams. We can apply under family sponsored or the standard tourist one.

However, I also understand that we cannot apply for 804, if they have a condition 8503 on their visitor visa. Based on this we are ruling out the sponsored relative stream of visitor visa as we understand 8503 is a manatory condition for that stream while it is discretionary for the tourist visa stream. Am I right? I understand subclass 601 does not have 8503 but unfortunately we cant apply for 601 as Indians are not allowed that subclass.

Is there anything that we can do to ensure avoidance of the 8503 condition? How can somebody apply for 804 otherwise? Is this a indirect way to stop people from certain countries to apply for 804?

Any and all advice and suggestions please. Need some direction URGENTLY.
thanks to al in advance.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They can only apply for a 600 tourist visa, DIBP will decide what stream not you, and will get a mandatory 'no further stay' condition. 

The very reason for that condition is to stop people applying onshore because Australia does not want responsibility for people who do not have and may not even be granted PR.

Apply offshore, simple!


----------



## rebecca2000 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Shel,
Thanks for your response. However, to the best of my understanding 804 can be applied only onshore. Am I making a mistake?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Of course it can. By people who hold a visa that allows them to stay in Australia and does not have an 8503. 

Mostly onshore visas are intended for people who already hold a temporary visa that allows them to live in Australia. Such as those on 457 or student visas applying for PR. 

Unless they qualify to get a visa without an 8503 they need to apply offshore. Given their age they won't qualify for such.


----------

